

Can Do vs. Can’t Do Cultures - antonellis
http://bhorowitz.com/2014/01/02/can-do-vs-cant-do-cultures/

======
aktiur
The story about Western Union's internal report is sadly false.

[http://blog.historyofphonephreaking.org/2011/01/the-
greatest...](http://blog.historyofphonephreaking.org/2011/01/the-greatest-bad-
business-decision-quotation-that-never-was.html)

